

Amazingly good explanation of Bitcoin - sktrdie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP9-lAYngi4

======
ckrejci
The missing point around Bitcoin is the necessity of authentication and thus
bank account name, given our modern society regulation (against terrorism
financing and money laundering especially).

So the issue is not that much about total anonymity, which is a pipe dream
(government will never let you have it, and Is the model Silk Road?), but
about bank transfer, or how to kill card scheme (i.e. Mastercard and Visa
duopoly). And there are some awesome experiments doing just that like Dwolla.

